# i saw these in the neighbors field



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

there were 7 sets of antlers but this trio caught my eye.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The one on the right looks real nice. If you are east of rt21 you are in the urban zone, are you allowed to launch a projectile (archery hunt)? The way I said it that is how the law states bow practice in your back yard. A friend of mine was told that by his city police. If you are allowed to then you need to start baiting on your property. How many acres do you have? Get permission from your neighbor and bait close to your property line near a good tree for a climber.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

it is legal to hunt in the town i live in. and i always feed the deer in the fall and winter. i have my ground blind spot cleared out and ready. i also have been practicing shooting out of my blind. the big plus i have 9 combined acres to hunt and my neighbors hate browsing deer. they eat all the bushes and flowers in my neighbors yards.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice I am ready myself


----------

